# Canned (compressed) Air In The Shop



## Rangemaster1 (May 14, 2015)

Today I was drilling and tapping some holes in my mini mill for a DRO setup. While doing so I was using a can of compressed air, the kind they clean off computer keyboards with.  It occurred to me that many newbies may not be aware of the many uses for it in the shop.  I primarily use it for clearing or cleaning small projects where firing up my big compressor wouldn't be either practical or economical. I find it most useful when blowing chips out of blind holes.  The tiny tube fits inside most of the holes I drill and tap much easier than trying to clear them with a strong blast of air, and I'm not blowing junk all over the shop.   It can be used to chill parts for a tight fit or for making a soft material machinable.  Hopefully many more uses will pop up on this thread real soon.  I'll try to post a couple of pics later.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 14, 2015)

I use mine a lot for clearing out threads and blind holes. Just make sure to stand back though or you'll get chips in your hair! Turned upside down it is an _excellent_ refridgerant.


----------



## jpfabricator (May 15, 2015)

When The can is empty you can recharge it. Look at SixtyfiveFords YouTube page, he shows you how to do it with a recycled tire valve stem. 
 If you try this please make sure your compressor regulator is turned down to 40 pounds or less.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas JP


----------



## Rangemaster1 (May 15, 2015)

Some pitchers ..............


----------



## rwm (May 15, 2015)

I use it too. The other problem I have run into is that a bittering agent is typically added. If you get any liquid out of the can be sure you don't touch your mouth. Hard to get the taste out and very annoying.
R


----------



## hvontres (May 15, 2015)

If you really want to cool a part off quickly, just hold the can upside down. It works just like the "Freeze-it" type cans. In fact, both are pretty much the same stuff, one just has a long pickup tube to spary the liquid instead of the gas.


----------



## Andre (May 16, 2015)

My compressor usually has air in it, pump it up every week and its good to go. I do have a refillable aerosol can I fill with WD40, very handy to have.


----------



## Boswell (May 16, 2015)

I have some cans but rarely need them for just blowing off stuff. I just keep the compressor on all the time. It cycles every couple of days if I am not using it so not too wasteful. If I do have to shut it down, it takes about 20 min to get back to full pressure.


----------



## pineyfolks (May 17, 2015)

Nice for cleaning gun parts too.


----------



## Rangemaster1 (May 17, 2015)

Boswell said:


> I have some cans but rarely need them for just blowing off stuff. I just keep the compressor on all the time. It cycles every couple of days if I am not using it so not too wasteful. If I do have to shut it down, it takes about 20 min to get back to full pressure.



I should probably clarify my previous post regarding "firing up my compressor".  

My compressor is always at full pressure.  I have a ball valve at the outlet so the air can easily be turned on .  By using the canned air it eliminates compressor cycling due to minor air loss in the system.  When I need high pressure for something, it goes on and stays on until the job is finished.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 17, 2015)

Most people compressors could stay on a month even with a little bleeding & still run under the cost of one of those cans. I need to measure what mine actually draws. 

Also keep in mind that what your blowing isn't air. I believe it is butane. So if you breath to much your going to pass out or point it at a open flame & you get a surprise. I don't use it at my house. If you need to keep moisture away from what your blowing it is good. Freezing parts it could be useful but it seems like a waste to me.


----------



## Rangemaster1 (May 18, 2015)

My problem is I forget to turn the darn compressor off .  Then it cycles every 8 or so hours.  Over a period of time it gets expensive, so keeping it off, but pressurized and turn it on when needed.  Then I hang a sign where I think I'll see it to remind me to turn it off.  I get busy and ignore the damn sign, so it runs.  For small clean-up and outs, the can is quicker and I truly believe cheaper, especially if you buy it from Costco.  It contains difluoroethane and a bitterant to discourage idiots from inhaling it.  It is not to be inhaled or used around an open flame.  But it's quick and easy and you don't use much for small jobs.  Over 140 three second bursts.  I seldom use more than  a three second burst.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 18, 2015)

I've been considering making a low pressure supply that hangs by each machine. I hate going all the way to mine to turn it on & off.


----------



## JimDawson (May 18, 2015)

Rangemaster1 said:


> My problem is I forget to turn the darn compressor off . Then it cycles every 8 or so hours.




I put a time switch on mine.  If I forget, it turns it's self off.  Have it wired up to the mag starter coil.


----------



## calstar (May 18, 2015)

kingmt01 said:


> Also keep in mind that what your blowing isn't air. I believe it is *butane*. .



It is not butane. Butane is ridiculously explosive, heavier than air and pools at  ground level(like propane); the liability for the companies would be off the charts and a litigators gold mine. Every few months or so someone around California blows themselves up while making hash oil(and I don't mean hash browns) from marijuana.  Using it for lighters and camp stoves, etc. is pretty safe but spraying it around electrical apparatus or  any source of ignition is a bad idea.

Brian


----------



## planeflyer21 (May 19, 2015)

Harbor Freight used to sell reusable cans that had a Schrader valve attached.  You could fill it with the substance of your choice (including only air), then pressurize it with your compressor.


----------



## kingmt01 (May 19, 2015)

I had/have one somewhere. It isn't very good. Only fill the cans half full or you'll be airing it up every little bit. I collected nozzles from other spray cans for different fans.


----------



## nobog (May 21, 2015)

As mentioned its great for removing chips from a tapped hole.  Menards has a sale on this stuff every couple of months - 2 cans for $4 - or something - if you get this through Grainger or MSC you can pay $10 - $12 a can.

Jim


----------



## uncle harry (May 21, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> I put a time switch on mine.  If I forget, it turns it's self off.  Have it wired up to the mag starter coil.



I've been threatening myself to add a timer & contactor to mine as well. I found a 24 VDC lawn light timer @ a rummage sale for $5. Having everything else I should have done this already. Thanks for the reminder & incentive.


----------



## cathead (May 21, 2015)

I keep halogen containing materials out of my shop with the exception of aluminum welding flux and silver solder flux which contain fluorine, a necessary evil.  For air I simply use AIR.


----------



## cathead (May 21, 2015)

hvontres said:


> If you really want to cool a part off quickly, just hold the can upside down. It works just like the "Freeze-it" type cans. In fact, both are pretty much the same stuff, one just has a long pickup tube to spary the liquid instead of the gas.



It says right on the can not to shake and NOT TO turn the can up side down.


----------



## John Hasler (May 21, 2015)

cathead said:


> I keep halogen containing materials out of my shop with the exception of aluminum welding flux and silver solder flux which contain fluorine, a necessary evil.  For air I simply use AIR.


So no PVC, no Teflon, no salt...


----------



## kingmt01 (May 21, 2015)

Salt?


----------



## JimDawson (May 21, 2015)

kingmt01 said:


> Salt?




Chlorine as in NaCl, sodium chloride


----------



## kingmt01 (May 21, 2015)

I never looked up what salt was. I only knew the sodium part of it. I myself would prefer to keep the salt out of my shop tho. I'm happy with it at the dinner table. It makes a mess of it contacts iron. 

ETA: Which kind of salt are we talking about?


----------



## sanddan (May 22, 2015)

I have air at each machine in the shop. I plumbed the fixed air lines in copper, easier to keep it leak free than using pipe with screw together fittings. I also have 2 hose reels, one with a shutoff valve and the other not. The only air loss is due to the one hose reel and is very slight. My compressor very seldom cycles when I am not in the shop, maybe once or twice a week, so I leave it on all the time. The only time I shut off the main breaker is when I leave town for a trip and that's only to prevent the compressor running constant if I had a major failure to a hose. Works for me.


----------



## cathead (May 22, 2015)

sanddan said:


> I have air at each machine in the shop. I plumbed the fixed air lines in copper, easier to keep it leak free than using pipe with screw together fittings. I also have 2 hose reels, one with a shutoff valve and the other not. The only air loss is due to the one hose reel and is very slight. My compressor very seldom cycles when I am not in the shop, maybe once or twice a week, so I leave it on all the time. The only time I shut off the main breaker is when I leave town for a trip and that's only to prevent the compressor running constant if I had a major failure to a hose. Works for me.



EXCELLENT!


----------



## JimDawson (May 22, 2015)

kingmt01 said:


> ETA: Which kind of salt are we talking about?



That would common table salt.  There are many different salts, but are less common in everyday life.
For those that want a chemistry lesson:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_(chemistry)


----------

